# 2002 Sentra intermittent wiper and "park" issues.



## dawnfoss64 (Mar 11, 2015)

The intermittent wipers are not working. The wipers are also not working when i use the spray from the washer fluid. The wipers don't always "park" themselves either. Based on google search results I thought i had a problem with a wiper amplifier assembly. However, when i went to look for the amplifier box behind the glove compartment, i couldn't find it. Does the 02 sentra have an amplifier box?

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do not see a amp listed, have you checked the linkage or the switch?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It might be done through the Body Control Module on this year. You might want to see if you can download a factory service manual for your vehicle. NissanHelp.com may have it for free in the "knowledge base" section. You can also check for related technical service bulletins while you are there, if any exists.


----------

